# Beer and Stomach Problems!?!?



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello, I'm a 20 yr old male and I have been having these stomach problems for about a year now. I have no idea what the cause is, I've had all sorts of blood test, x-rays, catscan, ultrasound and still nothing. I have constant stomach pain, and gurgling and all kinds of movement going on in my stomach all the time, and I have excessive gas and belching all the time. I used to drink alot before I started having all this but since this started I havent really drank anything, I occasionaly want to drink now a few drinks here and there but not a excessive amount just a few beers every now and then but I'm scared its going to hurt my stomach worse. Does anyone know if it will most likely make it worse or it wont affect it? Any and all suggestions are appreciated. Is it good or bad for any of ya'll to drink with stomach problems or not? Thank you very much


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

cookienkikin "alcohol which can stimulate intestinal secretion or with the latter, pull water into the bowel (osmotic diarrhea)."On one hand alcohol can cause osmotic diarrhea and can even mess with gut bacteria.On the other hand it may relax a person and the nervous systems s well as perhaps distracting them from problems. For some though it may have more of a depressent effect.A few beers here and there won't kill you. It may or may not make your symptoms worse.Excess is really not a good idea. Also having one say when you don't have to work the next day and can suffer the consequences at home. The old saying, "you play you pay. "What's even more important is that it doesn't sound like you have a doctor working with you. Do you see a regular gi doc?Did they do three stool tests?Have they actually said IBS?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

For me beer helps my stomach(I dont' feel as well with hard alcohol) but I know for others they get really sick. If you want to drink I'd suggest testing it out alone at home before you go out drinking.


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

No Eric they havent done three stool tests, Im going back and forth to a charity hospital right now still undergoing tests to see what the problem is. They havent told me anything yet, they still are clueless. The only stool tests I've ever done was when they put some on a card to test for blood, that was it. Is there any tests you would recommend me get? I'm just so tired of hurting all the time. I want my normal life back. Thank for all the info.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi. The main test they do to make sure nothing serious is going on is the colonoscopy. Other than that they pretty much put you through every test there is to check for anything to do with the stomach and the bowels (I've been through most of them). Beer and alcohol affect us all differently. Some of us are fine with it, others not so much. I used to drink a lot as an older teen (too much) and it didn't seem to bother me too much other than some pretty bad cramping in the belly the next day, these days (at 27) a single glass of anything has me dashing for the nearest toilet. It's really up to your body though as to how it handles it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

cookienkikin I don't think it would hurt to have them do three stool tests.A colonoscopy also if they feel you need one.I would also print this and take it with you and ask them the questions.Ten Questions To Ask YourDoctorhttp://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=13683also do you drink soda or fruit juices?


----------

